# Wanted: Palm Desert, Palm Springs up to May 24 - 2 Bedroom



## Surf Hawk (Apr 9, 2015)

Looking for a 2 bedroom in Palm Desert or environs before May 24th, our schedule is very flexible but the sooner the better.  We are young family on a budget [edited to comply with forum rules.]  Resorts I have looked at so far, but would consider others too:

Marriott Desert Hills I & II
Marriott Shadow Hills Ridge

Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 9, 2015)

The maximum asking price on this forum is $100 per night.  Please click "edit" and remove the reference to the rate.  (Since you logged off - I edited it for you.)


----------



## Normita (Apr 11, 2015)

*Palm Desert/Palm Springs*

Please send me a PM if you still need this rental.  I can offer you a unit in Indio.


----------



## Surf Hawk (Apr 17, 2015)

Sorry never saw these replies, looks like I wasn't subscribed.  Sorry about the rule breaking, did not see the posting limit.   I'll edit this as FOUND if we lock up with the people we are talking to now.


----------

